# welches rad?



## fox hunter (12. November 2007)

hi, hab mal ne frage. zu welchem bike würdet ihr mir raten?

khe barbados oder eastern jane

ist hier im forum zum verkauf
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=77079


wäre euch dankbar für en paar tipps. bin früher flat gefahren, dann aufs mtb und möchte jetzt doch wieder bmx fahren. aber halt street. das nur zur info.


----------



## Hertener (13. November 2007)

Yo, das Jane ist ganz nett. Aber dann doch lieber das 2008er als den ollen Schinken aus dem Bike-Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (14. November 2007)

Ahh ich wollte eben fast denselben Thread erÃ¶ffnen aber den Poste ich das mal hier rein!

Ich fahre eig. MTB aber hab auch ein 10 Jahre altes Bmx mit dem ich Ã¶fters mal fahre leider sind die Parts an dem Bmx schon alt und marode und selbst der Rahmen sieht nicht aus als wenn er noch sehr viel mitmachen wÃ¼rde.

Deshalb wollte ich mir ein gÃ¼stigews Bmx zulegen und hatte da auch schon eins gefunden was mir sehr gut gefÃ¤llt. Das ist das hier *klick*

Ich finde das das gut aussieht und auch einen guten eindruck fÃ¼r den Preis macht 300â¬ sind ja nun nicht wirklich viel deshalb frage ich mich ob das Ã¼berhaupt was taugt? 
Joar fahren tue ich so Dirt und Street wobei ich mit dem Bmx wohl deutlich mehr Street fahren werde weil ich ja noch mein Mtb fÃ¼r Dirt und so habe  

Also taugt das Bike oder gibt es bessere fÃ¼r das Geld? 

Mfg Chrische


----------



## simflex (14. November 2007)

ecuch beiden würde ich raten. gibt dieses jahr nen richtig gutes geiles komplettbike von stolen. das wrap. kostet 380. da sind super gute teile dran bei dem preis und das gewicht von 12,5 kg ist auch sua fett bei dem preis.


----------



## chrische (14. November 2007)

Ne hab kein Bock mehr auszugeben wenn ich auch ein gutes für 300 haben kann. Denn das KHE wiegt 11.9 Kg und welche Parts sind denn nicht toll an dem Rad weil ich hab nicht so viel Ahnung von Bmx und so.
Ausserdem find ich das, dass schon ganz geil aussieht.


----------



## RISE (14. November 2007)

chrische schrieb:


> Ne hab kein Bock mehr auszugeben wenn ich auch ein gutes für 300 haben kann. Denn das KHE wiegt 11.9 Kg und welche Parts sind denn nicht toll an dem Rad weil ich hab nicht so viel Ahnung von Bmx und so.
> Ausserdem find ich das, dass schon ganz geil aussieht.



Dann hör auf die, die Ahnung haben und lass dir sagen, dass du für 300 eben kein wirklich gutes Rad bekommen wirst. Das Gewicht geht sicher in Ordnung, aber dennoch wäre KHE der erste Hersteller, der es schaffen würde, in dieser Preisklasse ein wirklich gutes Rad anzubieten.


----------



## simflex (14. November 2007)

du meinst der letzte.


----------



## RISE (14. November 2007)

Wer bietet denn fÃ¼r 300â¬ wirklich gute Komplettbikes an?Mir muss da was entgangen sein.


----------



## chrische (14. November 2007)

Ja guck mal es soll ja kein supertolles highend Bmx sein es soll einfach nur das Geld wert sein und ich glaube kaum das ich das kaputt kriege weil 1. ich eig. ziemlich sauber fahre zumindest mitm mtb 2. Mein 10 Jahre altes bmx nichtmal halbso stabil aussieht und auch noch nicht kaputt ist. 

Mfg Chrische


----------



## Hertener (14. November 2007)

@chrische:
Versuchen kannst' es ja. Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren ein Rad aus ähnlicher Preisklasse und behaupte einfach, dass das für den Einsteiger erstmal reicht. Aber sicherlich wird man schnell feststellen, dass lose Lager doch nicht so der Hit sind, und versiegelte Lager ein paar Euro mehr Wert gewesen währen. Bei anderen Dingen wie Pedalen, Bremshebel, Bremsschuhe, Reifen und Pegs greift man früher oder später eh zu dem, was der Aftermarket her gibt. Da sollte man beim Neukauf am wenigsten drauf schauen. Bleiben Rahmen, Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau und Kurbeln: Bei mir hält es.  Also insofern kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Aber versiegelte Lager wären schon was feines.


----------



## gmozi (14. November 2007)

chrische schrieb:


> Ja guck mal es soll ja kein supertolles highend Bmx sein es soll einfach nur das Geld wert sein und ich glaube kaum das ich das kaputt kriege weil 1. ich eig. ziemlich sauber fahre zumindest mitm mtb 2. Mein 10 Jahre altes bmx nichtmal halbso stabil aussieht und auch noch nicht kaputt ist.
> 
> Mfg Chrische



Lass Dir nichts einreden. Man bekommt auch in der Preisklasse brauchbares Material. Es muss nicht immer nen Bike jenseits von 500  sein.

Allerdings wirst Du dann unter Umständen früher diverse Parts austauschen müssen, als wenn Du Dir nen teureres Bike kaufst.

Kauf Dir das KHE und hab Spass damit, und wenn was kaputt geht, kaufst Du es halt neu.

Und nun bitte nicht sowas wie: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. Denn auch die teuren Parts gehen irgendwann kaputt, sind verschlissen oder gefallen einem einfach nicht mehr ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. November 2007)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass er alles zweimal kauft und prinzipiell ist mir das sowieso egal, wer hier welches Rad hat.Nur 300â¬ sind auch ne Stange Geld und wenn man dann stÃ¤ndig Ãrger mit Lagern oder irgendwelchen Anbauteilen hat, sollte man lieber noch warten und 100â¬ draufzahlen...
Mag sein, dass das KHE hÃ¤lt und fÃ¼r den Anfang ok ist, aber fÃ¼r 300â¬ wÃ¼rde ich mir was gebrauchtes kaufen oder noch sparen.


----------



## chrische (15. November 2007)

Hi da bin ich wieder danke für die Antworten  

Ich hab nochmal den ganzen Thread über einsteiger bikes gelesen
und nun gibt es noch eine Frage. 
Nämlich steht in dem Thread


> Während oben beschriebene günstige Bikes aus HiTen geschweisst werden, sind die Räder der mittleren und oberen Preisklasse aus 4130 Cromoly-Stahl



So da steht aber bei dem Bike nichts von cromo sondern nur für was das gedacht ist und die welche Lager da reinpassen! 

bedeutet das, das das so ein Schrott ist?

Mfg Chrische


----------



## RISE (15. November 2007)

Hiten ist halt nicht so stabil wie Cromo, sodass so ein Rahmen durchaus leichter verbiegt.


----------



## fox hunter (15. November 2007)

also ich hab mir heut das barbados gekauft. macht echt en vernünftigen eindruck. klar sind manche schweißnähte am lenker oder so nicht so sauber, aber es sollte halten. und um nochmal en bischen durch die city zu heizen reicht das allemal denk ich.
ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## chrische (16. November 2007)

So ich bin mal wieder da  

Ich habs mir nochmal Ã¼berlegt und wollte denn doch eher in einen cromo Rahmen investieren und da ist mir das "Eastern Bikes Shovelhead" aufgefallen ich finde das es sehr geil aussieht in grÃ¼n und wie gesagt einen cromo Rahmen hat. wÃ¼rden es sich lohnen 80â¬ (379â¬) mehr auszugeben? 
Ausserdem konnte ich der anzeige nicht entnehmen ob das bike schon verfÃ¼gbar ist weil da 2008 steht. Achja und hat das hinten eine Freecoaster Nabe weil auf sowas kann ich gut verzichten.

Mfg Chrische


----------



## RISE (16. November 2007)

Eastern hat soweit ich informiert bin, gar keine Kompletträder mit Freecoaster. Deshalb dürfte es sich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit um eine Kassettennabe handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (16. November 2007)

Ok und findest du das sich der mehrpreis auszahlen wÃ¼rde? oder wÃ¼rdest du fÃ¼r 400â¬ etwas anderes empfehlen?


----------



## RISE (16. November 2007)

FÃ¼r rund 400â¬ ist das sicher gut, Alternativen bieten sicher Stolen und DK. Die neuen DK RÃ¤der wurden heute bei Parano aufgelistet, da waren zwei dabei fÃ¼r 379 und 389â¬. An denen wÃ¼rde mich allerdings der steile Sitzwinkel etwas stÃ¶ren (72,5Â°).


----------



## chrische (16. November 2007)

Mir ist zufällig aufgefallen das alle Rahmen im Sattelrohr ein langen Schlitzt haben das sieht ja nicht besonders toll aus deswegen hab ich mich nochmal ein bisschen umgeguckt und das Rad gefunden: Subrosa Letum Dirt.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder weiss jemand etwas darüber? 
wenn ja weiss jemand ob man diese hässlichen Aufkleber abmachen kann oder ob die mit einlakiert sind?


----------



## Hertener (18. November 2007)

Die kann man abmachen.


----------



## chrische (18. November 2007)

Ja danke! hab mich jetzt aber für das Eastern Bikes Element 2008 entschieden auch wenn ich das erst Ende des Monats bestellen kann.


----------



## Hertener (18. November 2007)

Bei dem kannst Du die hässlichen Aufkleber auch abmachen.


----------



## chrische (18. November 2007)

Jo wobei ich die lange nicht so schlimm finde, wie die anderen vom Subrosa.
Ich glaub das, dass eastern element schon ein gutes Stück besser ist als das KHE bar-bados immerhin hat das einen 100% croMo Rahmen und eine croMo Gabel. Weiss jemand ob das Ding auch für dirt geeignet ist sieht so zierlich aus xD .


----------

